# Looking for musicians (Ajax, Ontario)



## acdc51502112 (Mar 20, 2007)

We are looking for a drummer, bassist and a vocalist in Ajax. Must be experienced, I would say atleast 5 years, but I realize that a good musician can get good within a year if dedicated. We are influenced by a broad range of musical styles bringing, classical, jazz, even eastern elements in to the music. We play instrumental rock/metal, progressive rock/metal, Neo-classical rock/metal, lots of instrumental stuff, classical concerto's, Lots of Iron Maiden covers as well, classic rock, etc...
We have gigs, and a place to jam/practice/write, we are hoping to eventually go far if this band works out, but as of now its a fun hobby.


----------

